# what kind of scat is this?



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

We found several piles of scat in our backyard. We have more than a dozen deer that travel through our yard in a week's time, but I always thought deer scat was in pellets?

These seem to be more like dog poo, but then again not so much.

Any one know?

Daniel


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's not scat, that's a log! Get the tractor and a choker cable and skid that thing! Looks like dog poop but that's one big bunghole!:lmao:


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Bigfoot!!!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

First choice would be bear...did you notice any tracks near by.


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

When I went online to a scat site, the one scat that looked the closest was a bear. But I live SE of Dayton, Ohio, and we don't have any native bear here. Last year there was a bear sighting near Dayton. The Natural History Museum in Dayton said he was a young male looking for a mate. Well, he sure was looking in the wrong woods.

He spent three days touring of the south metro Dayton area, and was photographed in a doctor's office parking lot in Springboro right next to I-75. The next time he was seen was south towards Cincinnati. He prabaly swam the Ohio River, OR maybe he went across the Purple People Bridge in Cinci! :lmao:

We also have our fair share of Dogs at Large as our town council refers to them. If they get caught by the dog catcher, it costs the owner $50-60 to get them back, fixed and all.

We also have a fairly large black panther roaming the northern area of Dayton which has been photographed several times. 

You probably heard about the releasing of a whole boatload of wild animals from a compound near Zanesville, Ohio. That's over 90 miles from here, and I believe they captured some but killed most of the big cats and bears. Some dopes from nearby got arrested when they tried to snag a couple of the dead lions, for their skins probably.


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree it's not deer ... and huge for a dog. We have a large Rottweiller ... and have never seen anything 2 inches across like that!

I would consider putting in one of those game cameras to try to see what's going through the area. If a bear is coming into the yard, I would want to know!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Our area doesn't have panthers,mountain lions,cougars so say fish & game department but thats whole another issue.

Did you notice berry seeds or hair mix w/in?

Most cats..most will cover there scat except around there kill.


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

There doesn't appear to be any hair in the scat or berries. I haven't heard anything in the paper or on the news about bears in our area other than the odd one we had last year. You have to admit, a bear in SW Ohio would be pretty odd.

The panther in the north part of Dayton was probably a pet that some drug dealer let loose because it got too big. There was an article on TV about aligators that get let loose.. most of them are evidently status symbols amongst drug dealers. Wish one of them would turn on their master and rid society of the problem! We also had a four foot aligator let loose in Cox Arboretum near Dayton. We are too far north for one of them to survive the winter because those ponds freeze up for most of the season, but the critter was in a pond where families with small children come to for most of the summer. Now what kind of nut case would even have a four foot gator in his house. That would create some scat that most would not want to deal with.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Those are some dang nasty fearless pets

Drug dealers...mighty oak tree w/short rope!!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thomas said:


> Our area doesn't have panthers,mountain lions,cougars so say fish & game department but thats whole another issue.
> 
> Did you notice berry seeds or hair mix w/in?
> 
> Most cats..most will cover there scat except around there kill.




I thought the same (Our area doesn't have panthers,mountain lions,cougars) either until I saw one cross the road a Mtn Lion that is. Everyone I told said I was crazy until a guy hit one on a nearby road, and it made the front page of the paper.. But anyway I also would guess that to be Bear scat too.. Its just a guess though..


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Deer, just softer than usual and likely from a buck. I've seen plenty of it like that around here.
Look close and you can see the "pellets" all squished together.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Larry in OK said:


> Deer, just softer than usual and likely from a buck. I've seen plenty of it like that around here.
> Look close and you can see the "pellets" all squished together.




I bet your exactly right Larry.....


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

Deer with big bung-hole!


----------



## hanger (May 23, 2010)

Are you sure it's scat? Did you taste it to make sure? HA HA!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Gosh, that doesn't look like any deer poop I ever saw.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

I found this on Christmas morning!!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bhnuw8gsnWo]Christmas Round Up.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> Gosh, that doesn't look like any deer poop I ever saw.


Deer eating fruit or oily nuts will leave logs like that.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Ken N Tx said:


> I found this on Christmas morning!!
> Christmas Round Up.wmv - YouTube


Ya need a faster pony, Ken.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

ErnieS said:


> Ya need a faster pony, Ken.


23HP Kohler to round up this doggie!!!edro:


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

ErnieS said:


> Deer eating fruit or oily nuts will leave logs like that.


That big around? Holy.......well..crap!:lmao: We don't have fruit or nuts around here, just knapweed so the turds are a bit boney.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Upstate New York has apples all over the place. In the fall when the fruit is on the ground, deer and bear come in the orchards at night and gorge themselves to the point bears get tipsy on the fermented apples. The next morning there are piles of deer and bear scat all over the place. The deer scat looks like the picture and the bear stuff looks a lot like what Ken posted earlier, but with chunks of apples still visible.


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

I watched as a Bear did this in my yard...


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

He wasn't eating apples...


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Kevin Beitz said:


> I watched as a Bear did this in my yard...



So that means the answer to the age old question is no, they do it in your yard.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

In the woods too, Larry. Somewhere, I have photographic proof.


----------

